# Signatur?



## sunnyboy150182 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Hätte da mal ne Frage.
Wer würde sich den bereit erklären mir ne Sig zu basteln...
Sollte im Nvidia-Stil sein...

Daten kommen dann!


----------



## willy (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*

hab erst heute eine gemacht, könnte dir gerne eine machen, musst mir nur sagen was du willst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dem typen hat sie gefallen, wenn du sowas ähnliches willst, pm an mich


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*

THx für deine Sig, nur kann ich sie hier nit einbinden, es wird nur der Link angezeigt auch wenn ich es mit "Grafik einfügen" Versuche...


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*

Kannst du dir sparen, hier im Forum sind eh keine Grafiken in der Signatur erlaubt, abgesehen von den Sysprofile Bildern, und das hast du ja schon drin bei dir.

Du kannst dir natürlich ein sig-bild für andere Foren erstellen lassen, wo es erlaubt ist.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*

ok THX dachte das es hier geht.


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*

aber fr3@k und du habt alle ne andere sig, kann man das direkt bei sysprofile machen? also hochladen und sie dann verlinken lassen?


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*



willy schrieb:


> aber fr3@k und du habt alle ne andere sig, kann man das direkt bei sysprofile machen? also hochladen und sie dann verlinken lassen?


Ich hab sie hier hochgeladen, bei Sysprofile gehtr es afaik leider nicht (wäre aber ein gutes Feature). Entspricht aber was Maße und Größe angeht genau einem der Sysprofile Bilder und ist als Sysprofile-Bild gekennzeichnet (links das sysP).
Außerdem hatte ich bei den Mods angefragt ob das ok sei und es wurde mir quasi unter Vorbehalt erlaubt, solange es sich auf SysP beschränkt.


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*

und bei fr3@k? ich hab seine maße und seinen style sozusagen ganz kopiert, kann das sunnyboy nicht dann so machen wie er?


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Signatur???*

Da ich auf diesem Planeten bisher nicht als offizielle Gottheit anerkannt wurde und meine Allmacht gemäß UN-Richtlinien beschränkt wurde, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wie sich das bei fr3@k verhält, da wirst du ihn schon selber fragen müssen. 

Ich weiß nur dass die Mods in den letzten Tagen die Signaturregeln etwas angezogen haben, was Länge und Bilder angeht. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich halt nachfragen dann. Aber ich schätze mal mit großen Grafiken macvht ihr euch keine Freunde, so schön sie auch sein mögen.


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2008)

@ Adrenalize
Das hast du alles schon sehr gut erklärt und dem gibt es auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Da es in Sachen Sysprofile noch keine einheitliche Regelung gibt, lohnt sich in der Tat das Nachfragen. Das von Willy gestaltete Bild ist nahezu doppelt so hoch wie die anderen Sys-Bilder und würde hier keine Freigabe bekommen.

Und in Sachen Smileys in den Signaturen tut sich in den letzten Tagen tatsächlich etwas. Ein erster Schwung User wurde bereits angeschrieben und es werden weitere folgen. Alles in Allem haben es 95% der Angeschriebenen auch nett und freundlich zur Kenntnis genommen. 

Aber bitte keine Diskussion mehr darüber - das Thema haben wir am Samstag Nacht durchgekaut.


----------



## willy (16. Dezember 2008)

es handelt sich um eine ganz andere signatur, und zwar um diese hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die maße sind die gleichen wie bei der von fr3@k...


----------



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte in meinem Post auch die andere Signatur. 

Gegen diese wäre dann nichts einzuwenden, wenn wie bei Adrenalize (Logo am linken Bildrand) erkenntlich wäre, dass es eine reine Sysprofile-Grafik ist. Bedenke aber bitte, dass diese Aussage *nur unter Vorbehalt* gilt, da es im Rahmen der Partnerschaft noch keine einheitliche Grafik und keine Foren-Regel diesbezüglich gibt. Sollte sich das ändern, muss das natürlich bedacht werden.

Im Zweifelsfall immer nachfragen.


----------



## willy (17. Dezember 2008)

dann schau mal meinen anhand an, dies ist die signatur von fr3@k...wenn man draufklickt, wird man sofort auf sein sysprofil geleitet... dort ist ein sysprofil zeichen... werden hier ausnahmen im forum gemacht oder habt ihr das noch nicht gemerkt?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube der hatte seine Sig von Radeon3D oderso....
Irrtum vorbehalten


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (17. Dezember 2008)

kann mir einer sagen, warum ich die cpu-z validation nicht als banner in meiner sig.auftaucht?
sondern nur als link.

hier der link:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wieso ist der link verboten?
bei ATIFan22 funzt es doch auch?!!!
er wollte mir auch schon helfen aber ging irgendwie nicht.
@ATIFan22 danke für deine zeit und deine nerven.

gruss,ben


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Dezember 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Besonders der abschnitt über externe Bilder-Hoster sollte dir deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2008)

@ Willy
Es ist genau so, wie ich es in meinem Post #12 geschrieben habe. Es gibt im Forum keine Ausnahmen für einzelne Personen, es ist aber wohl auch verständlich, dass man bei fast 20.000 Usern nicht jeden sofort im Blick hat. 

Thema Sysprofile: Es gibt eine Partnerschaft zwischen PC Games Hardware Extreme und Sysprofile, momentan aber noch ohne einen einheitlichen Banner. Sollte es da zu einer Einigung kommen, wird es auf jeden Fall so sein, dass man im Banner schon einen Sysprofile-Schriftzug erkennen kann. Wer sich also jetzt einen Banner bastelt, sollte vorsorglich wie Adrenalize, den Schriftzug einbinden und die Grafik kurz von einem Moderator absegnen lassen. Es wird ja für dich kein Problem sein, das orange Logo einzubinden, oder?

@ djCvtKinG78
Zum einen kann ich aktuell bei ATIFan22 nichts in der Signatur befinden, zum anderen hat dir Adrenalize schon den Tipp mit den Regeln gegeben. Dort ist ausdrücklich dargestellt, dass Bilder nur bestimmten Usergrppen erlaubt - CPUZ gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## willy (17. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Es wird ja für dich kein Problem sein, das orange Logo einzubinden, oder?



das wird aber ne herausforderung xD
@ sunnyboy, du hast bald post


----------



## kmf (18. Dezember 2008)

Klutten;401702[... schrieb:
			
		

> Und in Sachen Smileys in den Signaturen tut sich in den letzten Tagen tatsächlich etwas. Ein erster Schwung User wurde bereits angeschrieben und es werden weitere folgen. Alles in Allem haben es 95% der Angeschriebenen auch nett und freundlich zur Kenntnis genommen.
> 
> [...]


 Hab ich verschlafen, bzw. nix mitgekriegt.  Haben sich die Rules jetzt dahingehend geändert, dass Smileys in Signaturen unerwünscht sind?


----------



## GoZoU (18. Dezember 2008)

Afaik waren Smileys/Grafiken schon immer unerwünscht (außer sie gehören zu den in den Regen festgelegten Gruppen).

€: Also bitte die Smileys entfernen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## kmf (18. Dezember 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> €: Also bitte die Smileys entfernen
> 
> ...


Nö!


----------

